# What's that about?



## WifeyRes (Mar 19, 2012)

So I have moved out of the house n I'm renting a house. So my Soon to be ex hubby doesn't know where I stay for my own safety.
So I decided he will pickup our daughter from the day care center on Fridays n take her to the center on Mondays so I do not see him n also avoid him following me to where I stay cause he seems to be interested about where I stay. So what he does he makes excuses every week on Mondays or Sunday's so I see him this is very annoying n he is not taking any responsibility he only does something for our daughter only when I ask him. Even now he surprisingly forgot the child's fee n he wants me to meet him n I said please transfer the money n he said I deleted your account so I suggested another transfer method that uses cell numbers n he says he doesn't know how to do it. I made it clear that m not going to be able to see him only then he says okay will transfer the money tomorrow. Really?? Not sure if he's playing games n it seriously annoys me what is this all about??


----------



## WifeyRes (Mar 19, 2012)

And I never contact but he seems to be contacting me a lot and he will not call during the day he will call only during nighttime n I will just ignore his calls cause if his excuse is talking to our daughter he can do that earlier than later at night.


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

I think he is trying to get you back, most likely to get control of you again.

He probably does not see this as done yet, or he may try and make your life hell once he finds out where you live, or ways of contacting you.

Obviously, you need to stay away, and when in contact of any kind, keep it brief and to the point. If he goes off topic, do not answer or acknowledge.


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

"I,m sorry you feel that way" and "That Doesnt work for me." will become your best phrases to deal with him.


----------



## WifeyRes (Mar 19, 2012)

SamuraiJack said:


> "I,m sorry you feel that way" and "That Doesnt work for me." will become your best phrases to deal with him.


??? Do not understand


----------



## WifeyRes (Mar 19, 2012)

Mr.Fisty said:


> I think he is trying to get you back, most likely to get control of you again.
> 
> He probably does not see this as done yet, or he may try and make your life hell once he finds out where you live, or ways of contacting you.
> 
> Obviously, you need to stay away, and when in contact of any kind, keep it brief and to the point. If he goes off topic, do not answer or acknowledge.


Maybe I should do that I cannot let him control me not again.


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

WifeyRes said:


> ??? Do not understand



Pretty much, it is brushing him off, while seeming like you acknowledge his feelings.

For instance, he texts you and states that he loves you and really misses you.

You respond with, I am sorry you feel that way. Then end it there.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Or he says, I have to meet you to transfer more money (for something he probably could have done on his own)- you reply "That doesn't work for me."

It helps. When my ex was having a crazy fit about having to pay me ANY child support, and I mean crazy, yelling, screaming, arms-waiving, threatening to take me to court-fit, I replied "I'm sorry you feel that way."
It drove him crazy that I would not engage him, but then I didn't have to engage him. I could chose, or not chose, to have yet another mind-numbing argument with a crazy man. I chose not to.
You can too. It might take a little practice, but honestly, it helps.


----------

